
Curling as a Service - viator
http://curlzilla.com
======
setheron
its not clear what it is

~~~
viator
It's a parody. There is no actual real thing as "curl as a service".

~~~
setheron
ah i didn't get it. I thought maybe it was like "load/stress testing" and was
using curl to get that across.

